# How to paint trim, fascia?



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Yes you will want to prime them, i would use an oilbased primer if you are going to put oil for the topcoat. 

2. Yes i would prime them as well, but first i would give them a light scraping followed by a light sanding to make sure that you get good adhesion.

3. Is there oil already on them? If not the i would use a good exterior acrylic for the soffit and facia. 

Why do you want to paint the windows in oil instead of a good quality acrylic? Oil after time will crackle on the exterior if you get a lot of sun.

It is easier to just prime with a good exterior primer and then 2 top coat of quality acrilic. 
And if your whole house was done with same product it will save you extra hassles in the future.


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

The reason I wanted to oil the window trim is because the paint contractor who was supposed to do this (before he got too busy) said that he would oil the trim. And I have about 3 gallons of the oil based paint that they used on the interior trim and doors (SW Duron? Alkyd Int/Ext) left over. I guess since I'm going to be buying the acrylic anyway then I might as well do everything the same. I don't have the patience to wait on oil to dry anyway, especially in this East Texas humidity.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah a good quality exterior acrylic would be a great topcoat finish. 
I would still prime new wood with an exterior primer.
I also would scuff and prime your existing windows as well.
If there is a decent difference between your finish coat and white primer, i would get your primer tinted to a shade lighter than your topcoat. So it will cover better.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

I would think twice before using any oil base finish paint for the exterior...they become chalky looking in short time and become prone to cracking long term.

For new exterior wood we use a slow drying alkyd base primer with a premium grade exterior latex finish paint. Best protection.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

Hamilton said:


> I would think twice before using any oil base finish paint for the exterior...they become chalky looking in short time and become prone to cracking long term.
> 
> For new exterior wood we use a slow drying alkyd base primer with a premium grade exterior latex finish paint. Best protection.


Ditto- that's the ultimate combo for a lasting job. I'd use some penetrol in the oil based primer as well- takes primer deep into wood.

Bay Area PAinting Company


----------



## martyshel (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys.... I've found that when it comes to painting, the painting is not the hard part..... it's the selection, game plan and prep work that truly makes the job. Asking questions to you guys knocks out the first two.... thanks again my friends!


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

For us, the hardest part is _always_ the prep. In fact, prep is near 80% on an exterior job while the actual painting is usually a quick 20%.

In reality, we should be called "preppers", but that doesn't sound too good. :laughing:


----------

